

How to quit your programming job and go freelance - mcavaliere

I&#x27;ve started writing a short ebook on the topic. Would you find this topic interesting?<p>And are there specific things you&#x27;d want to read on the topic?
======
dudul
I would find it interesting.

I've been trying myself to get into freelancing and consulting on a part-time
basis. One aspect that I can't really find great information about is all the
legalize that you should take care of as a business owner.

Most posts/articles focus on workflow and day to day practices, but ignore the
details about what kind of business should you form, what's a good freelancing
contract, etc.

~~~
mcavaliere
Great, thanks for these. The legal/financial aspects were challenging for me
too, I'll definitely make note of that.

